# non-believer



## Profe de nada

I have heard "incredulo" used for a non-believer or for someone who is not a Christian.  Anyone with some other terms?  Thanks in advance.


----------



## Diddy

Other would be:  *no creyente*


----------



## sharial

"no creyente" is better I think because "incrédulo" is more like skeptical, it could be use in a religious way but is a little insulting.


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

Diddy said:


> Other would be:  *no creyente*



Sí, pero sólo sirve dentro de un contexto cristiano. Fuera de ese contexto significa "ateo". Y un musulmán o un judío pueden creer firmemente en Dios, y por lo tanto no caben en la categoría de "no creyentes", aunque sí en la de "no cristianos".


----------



## Martintxo

Valeria Mesalina said:


> Sí, pero sólo sirve dentro de un contexto cristiano. Fuera de ese contexto significa "ateo". Y un musulmán o un judío pueden creer firmemente en Dios, y por lo tanto no caben en la categoría de "no creyentes", aunque sí en la de "no cristianos".


 
Estoy de acuerdo.


----------



## eli-chi

A believer in Christ usually calls a non-believer "no creyente", while the ones who aren´t a believer call themselves "incrédulos" or "ateos". Furthermore, the word "incrédulo" can be used in any other context out of the religious.


----------



## Pauli_cl

Hello:
And, what about "_agnóstico_"? I've heard people calling themselves like that too.*

agnosticismo**.* (De _agnóstico_).* 1.     * m. Actitud filosófica que declara inaccesible al entendimiento humano todo conocimiento de lo divino y de lo que trasciende la experiencia


----------



## eli-chi

Pauli_cl said:


> Hello:
> And, what about "_agnóstico_"? I've heard people calling themselves like that too.*
> 
> agnosticismo**.*(De _agnóstico_).* 1.     * m. Actitud filosófica que declara inaccesible al entendimiento humano todo conocimiento de lo divino y de lo que trasciende la experiencia


Sí, uno que otro se llama a sí mismo "agnóstico".  Pero la mayoría opta por "ateo".


----------



## Profe de nada

Sí, recuerdo "agnóstico" y "ateo" ahora; todavia hay una o dos más suaves palabras se usan...  Estas están buenas y me ayudan también, entonces mil gracias, che  de Profe de nada...


----------



## Beleninthesky

Hola che! Sí, agnóstico se podría decir que es más suave, porque no afirmás que Dios no existe, sino que no se sabe si existe, no se puede decir nada sobre él. Un ateo sí cree en algo, en la no-existencia de Dios, me parece.
Yo me quedaría con no creyente, incrédulo tiene más que ver con escéptico, no con lo religioso.
También tenés no practicante, alguien que fue criado en una fe o cree pero no va a la Iglesia ni reza.

Saludos


----------



## Profe de nada

Beleninthesky me gusta en nombre

Sí, agnóstico se podría decir que es más suave, porque no afirmás que Dios no existe, sino que no se sabe si existe, no se puede decir nada sobre él. 

OK

Un ateo sí cree en algo, en la no-existencia de Dios, me parece.

OK

Yo me quedaría con no creyente, incrédulo tiene más que ver con escéptico, no con lo religioso.

OK

También tenés no practicante, alguien que fue criado en una fe o cree pero no va a la Iglesia ni reza.

OK


Saludos

También y gracias


----------



## eli-chi

Profe de nada said:


> I have heard "incredulo" used for a non-believer or for someone who is not a Christian.  Anyone with some other terms?  Thanks in advance.


Disculpa, *Profe de nada *(podría decir "tocayo"); acabo de leer bien tu pregunta.* 
*El término que personalmente uso para un no cristiano, o alguien que no profesa una fe -incluidos los que se llaman a sí mismos "ateos" o "agnósticos"- es "*inconverso"*; este involucra a todos quienes no tienen no tienen la fe *de* Jesús.  Me refiero a que hay, incluso, incontables personas que se llaman a sí mismas "cristianas" y, sin embargo, no lo son.


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

eli-chi said:


> El término que personalmente uso para un no cristiano, o alguien que no profesa una fe -incluidos los que se llaman a sí mismos "ateos" o "agnósticos"- es "*inconverso"*; este involucra a todos quienes no tienen no tienen la fe *de* Jesús.



Disculpa, pero no comprendo. Nunca he escuchado esa palabra, y no es extraño porque no está en el DRAE. Pero un "converso" en España es un judío convertido a la fe católica antes de la expulsión de todos los judíos del territorio español en 1492. 

El sentido de converso, o cristiano nuevo, siempre fue extremadamente peyorativo, y los judíos conversos fueron perseguidos a sangre y fuego por la Inquisición, y, por supuesto, despreciados por todos los "cristianos viejos".

Llamar _inconverso_ a alguien que no profese la fe cristiana me parece un insulto.


----------



## romarsan

Valeria Mesalina said:


> El sentido de converso, o cristiano nuevo, siempre fue extremadamente peyorativo, y los judíos conversos fueron perseguidos a sangre y fuego por la Inquisición, y, por supuesto, despreciados por todos los "cristianos viejos".



Quizá no sea así en otros países, pero en España es tal y como dice Valeria. El DRAE también considera que el término converso hace sólo referencia a musulmanes y judíos. 

En España es un término que durante años se usó como insulto.

*converso**, sa**.* (Del lat. _conversus_).
* 1.     * adj. Dicho de un musulmán o de un judío: Convertido al cristianismo. U. t. c. s.
* 2.     * m. En algunas órdenes y congregaciones religiosas, *lego*      (‖ profeso sin opción al sacerdocio).

Inconverso no figura, habría que utilizar "no converso"




Saludos.


----------



## eli-chi

Valeria Mesalina said:


> Disculpa, pero no comprendo. Nunca he escuchado esa palabra, y no es extraño porque no está en el DRAE. Pero un "converso" en España es un judío convertido a la fe católica antes de la expulsión de todos los judíos del territorio español en 1492.
> 
> El sentido de converso, o cristiano nuevo, siempre fue extremadamente peyorativo, y los judíos conversos fueron perseguidos a sangre y fuego por la Inquisición, y, por supuesto, despreciados por todos los "cristianos viejos".
> 
> Llamar _inconverso_ a alguien que no profese la fe cristiana me parece un insulto.


Entiendo perfectamente que no comprendas, Valeria.  Tampoco es extraño que haya palabras que se usan dentro del cristianismo que no aparezcan en el diccionario, como "evangelismo", por ejemplo.
Un cristiano es alguien que ha sido "convertido o hecho cristiano" (valga la redundancia) por Dios.  No es alguien que "nació y/o fue criado" en la "fe" o creencia en algo llamado cristianismo, esto es, dentro de una religión; ni tampoco alguien que, "voluntariamente", en algún momento de su vida, "adoptó" el cristianismo o "decidió" ser cristiano.  Quiero decir, no se "decide" ser cristiano o "dejar de serlo"; esto involucra una obra sobrenatural de Dios, pues requiere de un cambio de naturaleza (en el evangelio de Juan capítulo 3, Jesús se lo explica a un maestro de la ley llamado Nicodemo). 
Una vez que "eres hecho cristiano" por Dios eres un "convertido" y lo serás por el resto de tus días.
Para un cristiano no es peyorativo el término "inconverso".  De igual modo, un cristiano jamás condenaría a una persona por no serlo, ni tampoco pretendería "convertir" a nadie, pues sabe no está a su alcance.  Todo cuanto puede hacer es "testificar", y orientar a alguien que se abra a la posibilidad de dejar a un lado lo que ha aprendido o adoptado como "su" verdad, para que busque a Dios y reciba este regalo gratuito.
Sé que esto te puede sonar extrañísimo, pero es así.
Saludos para ti también.


----------



## Antpax

eli-chi said:


> Entiendo perfectamente que no comprendas, Valeria.  Tampoco es extraño que haya palabras que se usan dentro del cristianismo que no aparezcan en el diccionario, como "evangelismo", por ejemplo.
> Un cristiano es alguien que ha sido "convertido o hecho cristiano" (valga la redundancia) por Dios.  No es alguien que "nació y/o fue criado" en la "fe" o creencia en algo llamado cristianismo, esto es, dentro de una religión; ni tampoco alguien que, "voluntariamente", en algún momento de su vida, "adoptó" el cristianismo o "decidió" ser cristiano.  Quiero decir, no se "decide" ser cristiano o "dejar de serlo"; esto involucra una obra sobrenatural de Dios, pues requiere de un cambio de naturaleza (en el evangelio de Juan capítulo 3, Jesús se lo explica a un maestro de la ley llamado Nicodemo).
> Una vez que "eres hecho cristiano" por Dios eres un "convertido" y lo serás por el resto de tus días.
> Para un cristiano no es peyorativo el término "inconverso".  De igual modo, un cristiano jamás condenaría a una persona por no serlo, ni tampoco pretendería "convertir" a nadie, pues sabe no está a su alcance.  Todo cuanto puede hacer es "testificar", y orientar a alguien que se abra a la posibilidad de dejar a un lado lo que ha aprendido o adoptado como "su" verdad, para que busque a Dios y reciba este regalo gratuito.
> Sé que esto te puede sonar extrañísimo, pero es así.
> Saludos para ti también.



Hola:

No voy a discutir este punto pues está claro que conoces más el asunto religioso cristiano que yo. Yo estoy dentro del saco de "uno que otro" que se autodenomina agnóstico. 

Dejando a un lado el asunto religioso y centrándonos en el lenguaje, que es de lo que va este foro, te comento que no he oido en mi vida el término inconverso, y eso que he ido a colegios e institutos religiosos cristianos toda la vida. 

Un converso es, como dijo Valeria, alguien que se ha convertido de una religión a otra, como fue el caso de los judíos o musulmanes en España. También se dijo que muchos cristianos se convirtieron al Islam durante la ocupación musulmana.

Volviendo a la pregunta original, el término más claro, en mi opinión es el de "no creyente (en la fe cristiana)", ya que no me suena que exista un término específico, como ocurre, por ejemplo, con el término "infiel", que el que usan los musulmanes para describir a aquellos que no creen en el Islam, o el término _goyim_ que usan los judíos (aunque desconozco su traducción).

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## eli-chi

Antpax said:


> Hola:
> 
> No voy a discutir este punto pues está claro que conoces más el asunto religioso cristiano que yo. Yo estoy dentro del saco de "uno que otro" que se autodenomina agnóstico.
> 
> Dejando a un lado el asunto religioso y centrándonos en el lenguaje, que es de lo que va este foro, te comento que no he oido en mi vida el término inconverso, y eso que he ido a colegios e institutos religiosos cristianos toda la vida.
> 
> Un converso es, como dijo Valeria, alguien que se ha convertido de una religión a otra, como fue el caso de los judíos o musulmanes en España. También se dijo que muchos cristianos se convirtieron al Islam durante la ocupación musulmana.
> 
> Volviendo a la pregunta original, el término más claro, en mi opinión es el de "no creyente (en la fe cristiana)", ya que no me suena que exista un término específico, como ocurre, por ejemplo, con el término "infiel", que el que usan los musulmanes para describir a aquellos que no creen en el Islam, o el término _goyim_ que usan los judíos (aunque desconozco su traducción).
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> Ant


Jajajajaja.  Yo decía que era católica, porque era lo que siempre escuché, hasta que un Testigo de Jehová me pidió que le explicara qué significaba eso.  Ahí me di cuenta que no tenía idea... y después, que no lo era.  Entonces, empecé a llamarme "incrédula".
Como podrás ver al revisar el hilo, no fue sino hasta que esta mañana se me ocurrió leer de nuevo la pregunta que "I came up with" "*inconverso*".  Sé que no es un término entendible fuera de la jerga cristiana (no "religiosa").  El cristianismo puro no es una religión, en serio. Para hacerlo más simple: todos nacemos siendo "cabras"; Dios es el único que puede transformar a una "cabra" en "oveja".  Las religiones, díganse o no cristianas, no cuentan.  Dios puede hacer cristiano a alguien que esté dentro o fuera de ellas.  ¡Él es Dios!
Créeme que ningún cristiano puede encontrar razón alguna, ningún mérito o virtud propia, que Dios pudo tener en cuenta para hacerlo oveja.  Sólo conoce los efectos, sabe que ahora es lo que es y que ya nunca volverá a ser lo que fue.  Es como si hubieras nacido ciego y de pronto empezaste a ver; primero manchas, luego bultos en blanco y negro y, progresivamente, las cosas empezaran a tomar forma y color, a través de la lectura de la Biblia, que se convirtió, en un abrir y cerrar de ojos, en un "libro abierto" para ti, dejó de ser "japonés", (como decía yo antes de ese instante), y llega a ser algo precioso, que no cansa, que siempre tiene algo nuevo y maravilloso.
Saludos.


----------



## Antpax

eli-chi said:


> Jajajajaja.  Yo decía que era católica, porque era lo que siempre escuché, hasta que un Testigo de Jehová me pidió que le explicara qué significaba eso.  Ahí me di cuenta que no tenía idea... y después, que no lo era.  Entonces, empecé a llamarme "incrédula".
> Como podrás ver al revisar el hilo, no fue sino hasta que esta mañana se me ocurrió leer de nuevo la pregunta que "I came up with" "*inconverso*".  Sé que no es un término entendible fuera de la jerga cristiana (no "religiosa").  El cristianismo puro no es una religión, en serio. Para hacerlo más simple: todos nacemos siendo "cabras"; Dios es el único que puede transformar a una "cabra" en "oveja".  Las religiones, díganse o no cristianas, no cuentan.  Dios puede hacer cristiano a alguien que esté dentro o fuera de ellas.  ¡Él es Dios!
> Créeme que ningún cristiano puede encontrar razón alguna, ningún mérito o virtud propia, que Dios pudo tener en cuenta para hacerlo oveja.  Sólo conoce los efectos, sabe que ahora es lo que es y que ya nunca volverá a ser lo que fue.  Es como si hubieras nacido ciego y de pronto empezaste a ver; primero manchas, luego bultos en blanco y negro y, progresivamente, las cosas empezaran a tomar forma y color, a través de la lectura de la Biblia, que se convirtió, en un abrir y cerrar de ojos, en un "libro abierto" para ti, dejó de ser "japonés", (como decía yo antes de ese instante), y llega a ser algo precioso, que no cansa, que siempre tiene algo nuevo y maravilloso.
> Saludos.



Hola:

Espera un segundo, que creo que no expliqué bien. Entendí a la primera  tu explicación del concepto "incoverso", lo que pongo en duda es su traducción de "non believer", y me temo que sigo discrepando. Por mi zona si dices "inconverso" con este u otro sentido, se te van a quedar mirando con cara de "¿qué estás diciendo?", y en teoría, España es un país de larga tradición cristiana. La Reserva Espiritual de Occidente, según algunos.

Saludos 

Ant


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

eli-chi,
Sin entrar en profundidades teológicas, sino simplemente en el terreno idiomático, si 'converso' es el musulmán o el judío convertido al cristianismo, 'inconverso' es el musulmán o el judío que no se ha convertido al cristianismo.

Tampoco entiendo que sea 'converso' el que fue bautizado a los pocos días de su nacimiento y ha seguido siendo fiel a la fe cristiana. Es cristiano 'por la gracia de Dios' según la respuesta del catecismo elemental de la doctrina cristiana, pero no veo la conversión por ningún lado. 
De todas formas, como decía el mismo catecismo de mi infancia 'doctores tiene la Iglesia'.Y filólogos la lengua castellana.

Si he de traducir 'non-believer' me inclino por 'no creyente', 'ateo' o 'agnóstico' y no voy a hilar más fino.


----------



## eli-chi

Antpax said:


> Hola:
> 
> Espera un segundo, que creo que no expliqué bien. Entendí a la primera  tu explicación del concepto "incoverso", lo que pongo en duda es su traducción de "non believer", y me temo que sigo discrepando. Por mi zona si dices "inconverso" con este u otro sentido, se te van a quedar mirando con cara de "¿qué estás diciendo?", y en teoría, España es un país de larga tradición cristiana. La Reserva Espiritual de Occidente, según algunos.
> 
> Saludos
> 
> Ant


Hola Antpax:
Lo que vi esta mañana es que la pregunta que originó este hilo tiene, en realidad, dos preguntas en una.

1) nonbeliever= a person who does not believe in something, esp. someone who has no religious faith. 
Encontré estos sinónimos (donde no está "no cristiano"):
unbeliever, disbeliever, skeptic, doubter, doubting Thomas, cynic, nihilist; atheist, agnostic, freethinker; infidel, pagan, heathen.

2) someone who is not a Christian.
A esta parte de la pregunta ha estado referido lo que he escrito hoy.  Así comenzó todo este asunto: (es un "copy-paste", como podrás verificar aquí mismo)   



> Disculpa, *Profe de nada *(podría decir "tocayo"); acabo de leer bien tu pregunta.*
> *El término que personalmente uso para un no cristiano, o alguien que no profesa una fe -incluidos los que se llaman a sí mismos "ateos" o "agnósticos"- es "*inconverso"*; este involucra a todos quienes no tienen no tienen la fe *de* Jesús.  Me refiero a que hay, incluso, incontables personas que se llaman a sí mismas "cristianas" y, sin embargo, no lo son.


Saludos para ti también.


----------



## eli-chi

Manuel G. Rey said:


> eli-chi,
> Sin entrar en profundidades teológicas, sino simplemente en el terreno idiomático, si 'converso' es el musulmán o el judío convertido al cristianismo, 'inconverso' es el musulmán o el judío que no se ha convertido al cristianismo.
> 
> Tampoco entiendo que sea 'converso' el que fue bautizado a los pocos días de su nacimiento y ha seguido siendo fiel a la fe cristiana. Es cristiano 'por la gracia de Dios' según la respuesta del catecismo elemental de la doctrina cristiana, pero no veo la conversión por ningún lado.
> De todas formas, como decía el mismo catecismo de mi infancia 'doctores tiene la Iglesia'.Y filólogos la lengua castellana.
> 
> Si he de traducir 'non-believer' me inclino por 'no creyente', 'ateo' o 'agnóstico' y no voy a hilar más fino.


Hola, Manuel:
Creo que en la respuesta a Antpax está contestado lo tuyo también.


----------



## aurilla

Estoy de acuerdo con "no creyente" (en Cristo/Dios del Cristianismo) y con "inconverso". Esta última, aunque no aparezca en el DRAE, es utilizada regularmente en las religiones protestantes para referirse a las personas que no se han convertido al cristianismo o no creen en Cristo/Dios.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

eli-chi said:


> Hola Antpax:
> Lo que vi esta mañana es que la pregunta que originó este hilo tiene, en realidad, dos preguntas en una.
> 
> 1) nonbeliever= a person who does not believe in something, esp. someone who has no religious faith.
> Encontré estos sinónimos (donde no está "no cristiano"):
> unbeliever, disbeliever, skeptic, doubter, doubting Thomas, cynic, nihilist; atheist, agnostic, freethinker; infidel, pagan, heathen.
> 
> 2) Etc. (Disculpa que corte, por abreviar)
> 
> Saludos para ti también.



La respuesta a una de las preguntas iniciales es más difícil de la que parece inicialmente. 

En español, el infiel, el pagano y el gentil (¿heathen?) no son personas sin creencias (non believers). Son personas que tienen creencias diferentes del cristianismo (y yo diría que tembién del judaísmo, pues nunca se me ocurruría pensar les sean aplicables aquellos calificativos); y el que tiene dudas  (¿doubter?) no es non believer, e incluso puede ser cristiano, como lo fue el apóstolo santo Tomás, Dídimo. Y no me soprendería que las tuviese alguna vez santo Tomás de Aquino.
Es más, para un musulmán los infieles son quienes no comparten su religión y, por tanto, los cristianos.

Sigo pensando que 'no converso' es el que no se ha convertido a una creencia religiosa procedente de otra o de ninguna creencia previa. Para un cristiano, no converso es el que no se ha convertido al cristianismo. Para quien profese cuaquier otra religión, no converso es quien no la profesa.

Para mí, un inglés es un extranjero, con todo mi aprecio. Para un inglés, el extranjero, alien en el sentido de foreigner, soy yo. Todo depende de que lado de la frontera este cada uno.

Saludos.


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

aurilla said:


> Estoy de acuerdo con "no creyente" (en Cristo/Dios del Cristianismo) y con "inconverso". Esta última, aunque no aparezca en el DRAE, es utilizada regularmente en las religiones protestantes para referirse a las personas que no se han convertido al cristianismo o no creen en Cristo/Dios.



Pues ni se os ocurra soltar la palabrita por aquí, por mucho que la usen X sectas cristianas por ahí.

Porque:

Si se la sueltas a un cristiano: pensará que estás mal del tarro.

Si se la sueltas a un musulmán: te insultará, pedazo de infiel.

Si se la sueltas a un judío: te pegará una bofetada, sin más explicaciones.

En cualquier caso, no tendréis ninguna posibilidad de dar ninguna explicación.

Como ya he mencionado, la palabra "converso" se ha utilizado durante siglos de forma *extremadamente* peyorativa en España; y la inexistente palabra _inconverso _suena exactamente igual de mal.


----------



## Vampiro

Hola.
“No creyente”, me parece el término más adecuado y general.
Agnóstico y ateo son conceptos con similitudes, pero no iguales.
En cuanto a lo de “conversos” yo siempre lo escuché como algo relativo a los judíos en España o a los indígenas en América, cuando “encontraban la luz”.
Alguien bautizado al nacer no es un converso, eso no tiene sentido.  Para ser un converso, en mi opinión, es necesario haber profesado una fe distinta con anterioridad.
“Inconverso” jamás lo había escuchado y suena extrañísimo.
Saludos.
_


----------



## Marqueesa

eli-chi said:


> Sí, uno que otro se llama a sí mismo "agnóstico".  Pero la mayoría opta por "ateo".



Ambos términos no son la misma cosa, así que cada uno debería optar por llamarse a sí mismo lo que realmente es. 

_Ateo_ significa que no cree en Dios, que niega la existencia de Dios. En un sentido etimológico creo que significa exactamente eso: No-Dios.

_Agnóstico_ significa lo que ya se ha ilustrado mediante su definición: alguien que piensa que mediante la razón humana no se puede acceder al conocimiento divino o trascendental. Es decir, un agnóstico en principio ni niega, ni afirma que Dios exista, puesto que piensa que no puede tener ese conocimiento.

Luego hay algunas sectas y movimientos intelectuales/espirituales que se denominan _gnósticos_ y que... que no vienen a cuento aquí. 

Por lo demás, un _no creyente_, para mí es una persona que no cree en Dios, y más específicamente, no cree en Dios según la descripción de Dios que ha establecido una determinada Iglesia para su culto. En muchos contextos creo que _no creyente_ y _ateo_ podrían ser equivalentes. 

Pero en general creo que _ateo_ es más común (al menos por mi experiencia), o bien _no creyente_ se utiliza más entre los miembros de una Iglesia para referirse a los que no profesan su religión, que entre los que están fuera de dicha comunidad religiosa, que se suelen llamar a sí mismos "ateos" (o agnósticos, etc.).


----------



## ManPaisa

_Inconverso _no existe, salvo en alguna jerga que desconozco.  Es un término ridículo a mi modo de ver, porque implica que hay que convertirse (de alguna creencia a otra) para poder creer.

_Non-believer_ se traduce al español como _no creyente._


----------



## Marqueesa

Valeria Mesalina said:


> Como ya he mencionado, la palabra "converso" se ha utilizado durante siglos de forma *extremadamente* peyorativa en España; y la inexistente palabra _inconverso _suena exactamente igual de mal.


 
Conversos son los musulmanes o judíos (o de otras religiones) convertidos al cristianismo. En España durante muchos siglos, efectivamente, se llevó a cabo una persecución de árabes, a raíz de la Reconquista, y también de judíos a raíz del reinado de los Reyes Católicos, y muchos de ellos se convertían al cristianismo, o se veían forzados a hacerlo para poder quedarse en España o para poder ser no perseguidos. Entonces se les llamaba "conversos" o "cristianos nuevos", en contraposición a "cristianos viejos", pero estos términos eran peyorativos y estigmatizantes, dado el contexto social. 

Hoy en día todo ese matiz negativo para la palabra "converso" se ha perdido por completo. Una persona conversa es una persona que cambia su religión o su creencia religiosa, nada más. No se utiliza el término mucho, además.

Y volviendo al hilo original, a mí personalmente sigue sin quedarme claro si _non-beliver_ es una palabra que se usa sólo en un contexto religioso, o tiene el significado más *amplio* de "_escéptico_" (con respecto a la religión o con respecto a cualquier otra cosa, o incluso en general con la vida).

He leído que _beliver_ puede emplearse para referirnos a "_creyente_" (y, como en español, este término se refiere a un contexto religioso por lo general), pero que también puede emplearse para decir que somos "_partidarios_" de algo. Sería algo así como decir "tengo fe en algo", en un sentido figurado. 

Por ejemplo: 
"I am a _beliver_ in natural medicine": "Soy _partidario_ de la medicina natural", es decir, o bien aquí quizás el matiz sea: 
"_Tengo fe_ en la medicina natural: creo que funciona realmente".

Si esto es así, ¿podríamos también pensar que _non-beliver_ se refiere o se usa en un contexto religioso por lo general, pero que fuera de dicho contexto podemos también emplearlo para expresar "no soy partidario de", "no tengo fe en", "soy escéptico con respecto a"? 
...Pero la implicación última de la palabra es "fe" o "creencia religiosa" y, aunque tenga esa connotación última, se utiliza en otros contextos de forma figurativa o metafórica, igual que alguien dice p.ej. "no tengo fe en ti", aunque "fe" tenga connotaciones religiosas, para expresar que simplemente no esperamos nada de una persona/cosa/idea, somos escépticos con respecto a ella, que no creemos que esa persona/cosa/idea "vaya a dar buenos resultados" en un sentido o en otro. 

En tal caso creo que _non-beliver_ podría traducirse casi perfectamente por "_escéptico_" o "_falto de fe_", en su sentido más amplio ("no tengo fe en esta idea/soy un escéptico con respecto a este movimiento"), mientras que cabría traducirlo por "_no creyente_" cuando estemos en un contexto religioso.

¿Puede ser así? No sé si he mareado mucho la perdiz.


----------



## mijoch

And what about the indigenous nations of Africa who had complex religions and beliefs which co-responded often with those Christian. When the missionaries explained that they "ate the body and drunk the blood of the Savior" the Africans said--"We too. Come and see our cooking pots."

Then the gunboats would come up and beat up the Africans for being naughty, and then plant the Union Jack-----"By  the way this all now belongs to Queen Vicky".

What term would one use to describe those Africans?

M.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

mijoch said:


> And what about the indigenous nations of Africa who had complex religions and beliefs which co-responded often with those Christian. When the missionaries explained that they "ate the body and drunk the blood of the Savior" the Africans said--"We too. Come and see our cooking pots."
> 
> Then the gunboats would come up and beat up the Africans for being naughty, and then plant the Union Jack-----"By  the way this all now belongs to Queen Vicky".
> 
> What term would one use to describe those Africans?
> 
> M.



Africanos gozosamente colonizados o cristianizados.
(Los ingleses pueden atribuir a los españoles conductas similares en América, pero quizá no sea prudente, pues hacían algo parecido 'mutatis mutandis')

Entre unos y otros y algunos más hicimos decenas de miles de conversos.


----------



## ManPaisa

Marqueesa said:


> Y volviendo al hilo original, a mí personalmente sigue sin quedarme claro si _non-beliver_ es una palabra que se usa sólo en un contexto religioso, o tiene el significado más *amplio* de "_escéptico_" (con respecto a la religión o con respecto a cualquier otra cosa, o incluso en general con la vida).



_Non-beli*e*ver._ Ojo con la ortografía. 

Se usa también en otros contextos, no sólo en el religioso.  Y también puede tener el significado más amplio de _escéptico_.


----------



## Marqueesa

Manuel G. Rey said:


> Africanos gozosamente colonizados o cristianizados.



 Me gusta lo de "gozosamente"... jejeje...

También me gusta lo de "we too. Come and see our cooking pots".  (Dicho con todos mi respeto para los creyentes)

Volviendo al hilo, en este caso yo también diría "cristianizados", más que "conversos". 

Quizás porque "converso" tiene el matiz de alguien que voluntaria y libremente decide cambiar de religión (aunque en la práctica muchos conversos lo hicieron, en el contexto de la Edad Media y Moderna en España, porque no tenían más remedio... pero aún así digamos que lo hicieron por su propia voluntad, o eso afirmaban, o eso tenían que afirmar. Y por otra parte hoy en día no tiene sentido hablar de alguien "converso a la fuerza" por razones sociológicas, así que "converso" en general mantiene el significado de una persona que cambia su religión libremente, por una decisión personal). 

"Cristianizados" sin embargo tiene más el sentido de "enseñar" la doctrina cristiana a alguien que no la conoce y al que, a través de esta enseñanza, se le "convence" o "persuade" o se le "obliga" a aceptarla; o simplemente que el cristianismo se "impone" como opción cultural y los autóctonos no pueden rechazarla, bien porque se impone por la fuerza bruta o bien porque penetra de forma natural al abusarse de los elementos con los que el colonizador cuenta para hacer propaganda de su religión). 

Aunque estos matices pueden ser percepciones personales mías más bien, y empieza a parecerse esto a un foro histórico o antropológico...  También se puede decir, por ejemplo, que España fue cristianizada...

Por lo demás, coincido en todo contigo.


----------



## Marqueesa

ManPaisa said:


> _Non-beli*e*ver._ Ojo con la ortografía.
> 
> Se usa también en otros contextos, no sólo en el religioso.  Y también puede tener el significado más amplio de _escéptico_.



Muchas gracias por la corrección y la explicación. Creo que ya me ha quedado claro (eso espero).

Creo que escribo "beliver" sin darme cuenta porque estoy un poco acostumbrada al "acortamiento" de algunas palabras inglesas en los USA. Por ejemplo, "colors", utilizado en USA, frente a "colours". "Behavior" vs. "behaviour".

Pero esta vez, aunque no era consciente de que me estaba comiendo una letra, me equivoqué, metí la pata.


----------



## eli-chi

Marqueesa said:


> Hoy en día todo ese matiz negativo para la palabra "converso" se ha perdido por completo. Una persona conversa es una persona que cambia su religión o su creencia religiosa, nada más. No se utiliza el término mucho, además.


Marqueesa:  Aunque he seleccionado sólo este párrafo, leí todos tus "posts" y, en general, veo este tema como tú.  Al menos, hasta el último que leí... La diferencia estaría en que, desde el punto de vista cristiano, un "converso" es una persona que no cambia de "creencia religiosa" a su arbitrio.


----------



## Bocha

*Nota del moderador*

He tenido que borrar varios mensajes porque se apartaban de lo lingüístico. Con respecto a la pregunta del hilo creo que cada uno ya ha dado su opinión y quien hizo la pregunta tiene varias opciones y una discusión sobre ellas como para poder elegir la que considere más adecuada. 

Por favor no entren en discusiones filosóficas o religiosas, no es este el foro para ese tipo de debate, de lo contrario me veré obligado a cerrar el hilo.


----------



## eli-chi

Valeria Mesalina said:


> Pues ni se os ocurra soltar la palabrita por aquí, por mucho que la usen X sectas cristianas por ahí.
> 
> Porque:
> 
> Si se la sueltas a un cristiano: pensará que estás mal del tarro.
> 
> Si se la sueltas a un musulmán: te insultará, pedazo de infiel.
> 
> Si se la sueltas a un judío: te pegará una bofetada, sin más explicaciones.
> 
> En cualquier caso, no tendréis ninguna posibilidad de dar ninguna explicación.
> 
> Como ya he mencionado, la palabra "converso" se ha utilizado durante siglos de forma *extremadamente* peyorativa en España; y la inexistente palabra _inconverso _suena exactamente igual de mal.


Hola Valeria:
Respondí a tu comentario acerca de que la palabra *"inconverso" *sería usada por "_X sectas cristianas_", pero lo borraron.  
Esta palabra, "*inconverso*", vale para la segunda parte de la pregunta original. Tiene una connotación distinta a la de "nonbeliever". Y, al parecer, no ha variado para nada en el significado que tuvo en sus comienzos. Puesto que si un "converso" era alguien convertido a la fe *en* Jesús, un (in)converso es alguien que no ha sido convertido a la fe "en", o, mejor entendido *"de"* Jesús.
¡Ah!, por cierto, no es para "soltársela" a nadie. Es, podría decir, una palabra que define un concepto. 
Saludos. 



Vampiro said:


> Hola.
> “No creyente”, me parece el término más adecuado y general.
> Agnóstico y ateo son conceptos con similitudes, pero no iguales.
> En cuanto a lo de “conversos” yo siempre lo escuché como algo relativo a los judíos en España o a los indígenas en América, cuando “encontraban la luz”.
> Alguien bautizado al nacer no es un converso, eso no tiene sentido. Para ser un converso, en mi opinión, es necesario haber profesado una fe distinta con anterioridad.
> “Inconverso” jamás lo había escuchado y suena extrañísimo.
> Saludos.
> _


 ¡Totalmente de acuerdo!
Lo de "inconverso" ya lo dije antes. No es de extrañar que te suene rara; y que te sea desconocida, tampoco. No aparece en el diccionario.


----------



## silvia fernanda

Hola,
Yo estoy de acuerdo con Eli.
Yo lo traduciria como inconverso. Que en realidad es un no creyente.
Saludos a todos

Hola Eli, Ro y Anti


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

eli-chi said:


> Hola Valeria:
> Respondí a tu comentario acerca de que la palabra *"inconverso" *sería usada por "_X sectas cristianas_", pero lo borraron.
> Esta palabra, "*inconverso*", vale para la segunda parte de la pregunta original. Tiene una connotación distinta a la de "nonbeliever". Y, al parecer, no ha variado para nada en el significado que tuvo en sus comienzos.  Puesto que si un "converso" era alguien convertido a la fe *en* Jesús, un (in)converso es alguien que no ha sido convertido a la fe "en", o, mejor entendido *"de"* Jesús.
> ¡Ah!, por cierto, no es para "soltársela" a nadie.  Es, podría decir, una palabra que define un concepto.
> Saludos.



Poner el prefijo privativo -in delante de una palabra no nos da necesariamente un antónimo.

Inconverso, como increyente, son palabras no registradas, por tanto de significado dudoso, salvo en un círculo o entorno donde haya acuerdo para dárselo preciso.
Además no son palabras necesarias, ya que se puede decir no converso  no creyente, si es eso lo que se pretende.
Incluso en el diccionario de este foro se dice de 'Converso':
Sinónimos:
    * neófito, catecúmeno, confeso, cristianizado
Antónimos: 
     *apóstata, renegado
Aunque no estoy 100% de acuerdo con los primeros (por ejemplo, un catecúmeno está más bien en vías de conversión, y confeso lo veo más en relación con convicto) y ni siquiera 50 % con los segundos.


----------



## Vampiro

¿Non-believer = Inconverso?

 
Y además… 
_


----------



## Marqueesa

silvia fernanda said:


> Hola,
> Yo estoy de acuerdo con Eli.
> Yo lo traduciria como inconverso. Que en realidad es un no creyente.
> Saludos a todos
> 
> Hola Eli, Ro y Anti



Pero... ¿cómo vais a traducir _non-believer_ por _incorverso_, si es una palabra extrañísima? Puede que en algunos grupos cristianos (protestantes, supongo) se utilice (no desde luego en los que yo conozco), pero, ¿no habéis escuchado el término no creyente, escéptico, etc...? ¿no creéis que hay otras formas de traducir esa palabra!!? Me dejáis perpleja... 

Creo que una cosa es que se hable de términos relacionados con la cuestión, que está muy bien y nos hace aprender a todos (está muy bien la discusión con respecto al término "inconverso"), y otra cosa es que se pretenda institucionalizar un término sectario que ni siquiera aparece en el diccionario...

Si alguien quisiera decir: 
"I'm a non-believer in chinese medicine",
sonaría ridículo decir:
"Soy un inconverso de la medicina china".   

Y en un contexto religioso, "inconverso" es algo que jamás escuché, ni en la calle ni en cine, televisión, literatura, cómics o lo que sea, aunque haya grupos determinados que lo utilicen.

NO es, no puede ser la traducción de _non-believer_!! Para algunas personas o entre _grupos determinados_ puede significar eso (al margen del diccionario, porque ni siquiera existe, pero bueno), pero eso no significa que sea su traducción. Creo que hay una diferencia entre ambas cosas. 

En mi grupo de colegas, por ejemplo, se dice "godo" para referirse cariñosamente a unas personas que tienen unas determinadas características (sean características "X"). Pero eso no significa que esa sea la traducción, para mí, de la palabra equivalente en inglés, si la hubiera, que adjetiva a la gente que tiene las características "X". Es una palabra que sólo se usa, en ese sentido, dentro de un grupo determinado, un grupo muy específico. 

Pues algo así creo que debe ocurrir con el término "inconverso", que debe emplearse sólo en determinados grupos de cristianos protestantes. Esa es mi impresión. Pero no tiene que ver con el común hablar de los hispanoparlantes. 

Si estoy equivocada, por favor, sacadme de mi error.


----------



## eli-chi

silvia fernanda said:


> Hola,
> Yo estoy de acuerdo con Eli.
> Yo lo traduciria como inconverso. Que en realidad es un no creyente.
> Saludos a todos
> 
> Hola Eli, Ro y Anti


¡Hola, Silvi!
Yo diría que inconverso es menos amplio que "*no creyente*".  
Un inconverso es alguien que no tiene la fe de Jesús, *específicamente*.
Saludos.


----------



## Bocha

*Nota del moderador*

La discusión se ha vuelto circular y con tendencia a introducir en el debate términos ajenos al hilo, para discutir del punto de vista lingüístico términos como goyim o gentiles por favor abran otro hilo.´
Este hilo queda cerrado.


----------

